# Weekend in Japan--Suggested Knife Stops?



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2019)

I'll have Saturday and Sunday next weekend in Japan between legs of a business trip. I'll be staying either near the Shin Yokohama station or Haneda airport in the Tokyo area.

I'd like to check out knife makers or at least knife shops if possible. The Takefu knife village might be a good choice if I can get there with trains and taxis? Also may hit the Tsukiji Fish Market?

What suggestions do you have?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Teruyasu Fujiwara. If this brand has been on your radar picking one up in person is the best way to avoid disappointment and there are many examples eg red handled, lacquered Wa handles, intended for local sale. Contact Gaku ahead of visit and you may even get a tour around the workshop. I don't think its too difficult to get to either. Parbaked and Inzite could give you an honest opinion as they have been recent visitors.


----------



## ivnj (Jan 8, 2019)

Was in Tokyo a month ago, went to TF, kappanbashi district, masamoto, tower knives, kiya. Pretty dissapointed to be honest since I was hunting for unicorns and most of those shops dont have what I need. But if I were to pick one to revisit, it would be TF.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Teruyasu Fujiwara. If this brand has been on your radar picking one up in person is the best way to avoid disappointment and there are many examples eg red handled, lacquered Wa handles, intended for local sale. Contact Gaku ahead of visit and you may even get a tour around the workshop. I don't think its too difficult to get to either. Parbaked and Inzite could give you an honest opinion as they have been recent visitors.


Love the location--looks very easy to get to. Will try to head there after sashimi breakfast at the fish market maybe.

I question whether I have the discerning skills to tell a good quality knife from TF from a not-so-good quality, however. What fit and finish issues do they typically have?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 8, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Love the location--looks very easy to get to. Will try to head there after sashimi breakfast at the fish market maybe.
> 
> I question whether I have the discerning skills to tell a good quality knife from TF from a not-so-good quality, however. What fit and finish issues do they typically have?



Two things to consider. F&F and personal preference. A lot of the criticism centers on inconsistencies, typically thickness which impacts weight. I know what weight for a given length suits me and choose accordingly. For a 210 gyuto its about 170-190g (Yo). As for F&F, check choil and spine and see if there are any sharp areas. Look along blade road under artificial light and check for grind issues, which are easy to see in person (not so easy in photos). Put the blade edge on a flat surface and make sure there are no 'holes' as you rock the blade.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 8, 2019)

If you end up in Yokohama you might want to take a look at Kikuhide.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 8, 2019)

There's also a small Kiya shop inside the Sogo in Yokohama Station.
Last April they had a Kiya branded Shigefusa Nakiri. but pricy...


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2019)

parbaked said:


> There's also a small Kiya shop inside the Sogo in Yokohama Station.
> Last April they had a Kiya branded Shigefusa Nakiri. but pricy...


I'm not sure what a Kiya shop is, but I vaguely remember walking through a cutlery shop in a SOGO someplace. I didn't see anything labeled "Kiya" on the floor guide, but it may just be a stall?


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2019)

KenHash said:


> If you end up in Yokohama you might want to take a look at Kikuhide.


Will definitely be in Shin Yokohama Thurs-Sat, and Yokohama proper Sunday. Planning to visit TF Saturday. Not sure if the fish market is open on the weekends. Still researching.

Thanks!


----------



## KenHash (Jan 8, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I'm not sure what a Kiya shop is, but I vaguely remember walking through a cutlery shop in a SOGO someplace. I didn't see anything labeled "Kiya" on the floor guide, but it may just be a stall?



Nihonbashi Kiya 日本橋　木屋 knives are on the 6th floor of Sogo Dept store Yokohama.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 8, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Planning to visit TF Saturday.


Good call. Have Gaku pull a few blades ahead of your visit that you might be interested seeing. They have a lot of unusual stuff that never makes it to the website. eg Damascus blades, urushi handled knives etc


----------



## parbaked (Jan 8, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I'm not sure what a Kiya shop is, but I vaguely remember walking through a cutlery shop in a SOGO someplace. I didn't see anything labeled "Kiya" on the floor guide, but it may just be a stall?



Kiya is a high end cutlery shop. The knives, including the Shigs, are all branded Kiya, regardless of the maker.
They also have a beautiful store in Tokyo Midtown if you are in Roppongi (see the pics in the link below)
http://www.kiya-hamono.co.jp/english/index.html

I think the Kiya Sogo Yokohama counter located with the Japanese crafts and not with the general kitchenware and knives.

It's great fun to visit the TF shop especially if TF is there. TF is probably not there on Saturday, but Gaku will take good care of you. The shop is hard to find. Get good directions from the station.

Tsukiji Fish Market has moved but the retail shops (including knife shops) and restaurants that surrounded the old market are still there and well worth a visit. Just go to the old market and not the new one...


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Two things to consider. F&F and personal preference. A lot of the criticism centers on inconsistencies, typically thickness which impacts weight. I know what weight for a given length suits me and choose accordingly. For a 210 gyuto its about 170-190g (Yo). As for F&F, check choil and spine and see if there are any sharp areas. Look along blade road under artificial light and check for grind issues, which are easy to see in person (not so easy in photos). Put the blade edge on a flat surface and make sure there are no 'holes' as you rock the blade.


This is really helpful. Thanks.


Corradobrit1 said:


> Good call. Have Gaku pull a few blades ahead of your visit that you might be interested seeing. They have a lot of unusual stuff that never makes it to the website. eg Damascus blades, urushi handled knives etc



One thing I'm looking for is moderately priced stainless steak knives--petty knives could work. Would TF have anything like that in the store? The ones I saw online were either really expensive or not really what I'm looking for. I'd like to find forged stainless knives for <[email protected]


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 8, 2019)

All TF knives have reactive cores with stainless cladding. That may not be what you're looking for. I think you'll find these items without too much difficulty in other recommended stores though.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 8, 2019)

KenHash said:


> If you end up in Yokohama you might want to take a look at Kikuhide.



Where specifically is that? Do you have a link?


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> All TF knives have reactive cores with stainless cladding. That may not be what you're looking for. I think you'll find these items without too much difficulty in other recommended stores though.


Thanks.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2019)

toddnmd said:


> Where specifically is that? Do you have a link?


I found a Kikuhide Cutlery in Yokosuka, south of Yokohama. Maybe there is a store in Yokohama as well?
http://sukaichi-e.com/search.php?id=40

I found a map of a Isezaki Mall in Yokohama showing a Kikuhide store on the 2nd floor:


----------



## parbaked (Jan 8, 2019)

toddnmd said:


> Where specifically is that? Do you have a link?



Kikuhide I know is in Yokosuka, not Yokohama.
It's the only cutlery shop near my in-laws so I've been a bunch of times but not much to buy. They have some Swedish Misono but everything else I've seen is their house brand, made in Sakai, and not that interesting.
http://www2.tbb.t-com.ne.jp/kikuhide/home.html


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 8, 2019)

parbaked said:


> Kiya is a high end cutlery shop. The knives, including the Shigs, are all branded Kiya, regardless of the maker.
> They also have a beautiful store in Tokyo Midtown if you are in Roppongi (see the pics in the link below)
> http://www.kiya-hamono.co.jp/english/index.html


In business since 1792. Thats some history.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes Kikuhide have a store in Yokosuka. But the Honten (main store) is in Isezaki Cho, Yokohama.

2 Chome-１１−３ Isezakichō, Naka-ku, Yokohama-shi, Kanagawa-ken 231-0045, Japan


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 9, 2019)

KenHash said:


> Yes Kikuhide have a store in Yokosuka. But the Honten (main store) is in Isezaki Cho, Yokohama.
> 
> 2 Chome-１１−３ Isezakichō, Naka-ku, Yokohama-shi, Kanagawa-ken 231-0045, Japan


Another question: are there deals to be had? I don’t know a lot about Japanese knives, and the prices seem to vary based on maker/foundry more than quality (maybe not, it just seems that Shigs, et al demand a premium). Is there a place for knives similar to Ikihabara is for watches and electronics where you can get good deals on about anything and great deals if you’re lucky?


----------



## JoBone (Jan 9, 2019)

Nice thread. Any other suggestions for a 2-3 week trip?


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 9, 2019)

I just heard back from Gaku of TF. There is no foundry in Tokyo because of fire regulations--just a small furnace for hands-on demonstrations. The forge is in Ibaraki. Currently, in Tokyo, there are facilities for finishing work. I plan to stop there early Saturday so I will have time for other stops later in the day.

I'm still intrigued by Takefu Knife Village in Echezin. It is a haul from Tokyo, but seems like it could be worth the trip. Does anyone have experience visiting the workshops there?
http://takefu-knifevillage.jp/

Their website offers classes, but there is a note that forging classes are suspended due to remodeling of the forge area. I've messaged them about hopefully getting a sharpening lesson, which would make the trip quite worthwhile.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 9, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Another question: are there deals to be had? I don’t know a lot about Japanese knives, and the prices seem to vary based on maker/foundry more than quality (maybe not, it just seems that Shigs, et al demand a premium). Is there a place for knives similar to Ikihabara is for watches and electronics where you can get good deals on about anything and great deals if you’re lucky?



I can't really say. The only place where I've "haggled" prices are in Kappabashi. Which I think is the nearest equivalent to a kitchen knife Akihabara.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 9, 2019)

KenHash said:


> I can't really say. The only place where I've "haggled" prices are in Kappabashi. Which I think is the nearest equivalent to a kitchen knife Akihabara.


Not really lookin to negotiate, just someplace that doesn’t gouge a gaijin.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 9, 2019)

There are now about 2,000,000, probably more, "gaijin" living in Japan. In 2017 some 29,000,000 foreign tourists visited Japan. Unless a person knows absolutely nothing about kitchen knives, and doesn't check prices online, I'd say the odds of getting "gouged" are not very high.
From what I've heard the biggest seller to foreign tourists are mid priced VG10 Damascus knives with their names engraved.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Lots of mixed reviews here re the Takefu Village experience. Check them out before making the commitment as its going to take time and money to get there from Tokyo.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 9, 2019)

It's pretty far from Tokyo to Takefu. And honestly I don't know what's out there besides the cutlery industry.
https://www.rome2rio.com/s/Tokyo/Takefu
Sort of the same with Sanjo and Tsubame Cities in Niigata.
I was in Nagoya once so I visited Seki for a day. If you have anything to do in Osaka, Sakai is there.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 9, 2019)

KenHash said:


> Yes Kikuhide have a store in Yokosuka. But the Honten (main store) is in Isezaki Cho, Yokohama.
> 
> 2 Chome-１１−３ Isezakichō, Naka-ku, Yokohama-shi, Kanagawa-ken 231-0045, Japan



Thanks for that! I've been looking for a cutlery shop in Yokohama.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 9, 2019)

I'd day trip to Kyoto or Osaka over Takefu.
In Kyoto you can visit the touristy Aritsugu knife shop in Nishiki Market and visit Shigeharu, a 24th generation knife maker near Nijo Castle. 
Chances are you will meet Shigeharu-san and his wife. 
He will help you pick out a knife and engrave it for you. 
He is an incredible character and the experience is well worth the trip. 

Osaka has a fun kitchen supply district with knife shops as well as Tower Knives, which is owned by a Canadian and very much set up to take care of tourists interested in traditional Japanese knives.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 9, 2019)

parbaked said:


> I'd day trip to Kyoto or Osaka over Takefu.



+1000


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 9, 2019)

Just let the universe guide your feet and it will take you somewhere interesting.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jan 9, 2019)

In Kyoto on the way in, I literally tripped over this place the first day of wandering around block where we stayed:

https://www.google.com/search?ie=UT...tore#istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=12646747193299805442

And I was SO happy- There must be stores like this EVERYWHERE in Japan, if I found one so quickly! So, I figured I'd hold onto my cash, get through the ISF conference at Omagari and then spend whatever mad money was left at such stores on the way out of the country in Tokyo. Big mistake.

-------

I never found another such wonderful specialty store with the proprietor on site and happy to explain tools & show off the wares to a couple of gaijan , just department stores with a few (pretty, but expensive knives) and one overpriced "tourist" place in a mall where prices were much higher than in USA and stock was geared towards flashy rather than utilitarian... They're NOT on every block. Or even in most shopping districts.


I had little luck finding a dedicated cuttlery store in Tokyo on the way out of Japan, Spring of 2017. But I was with someone who had planned an itinerary of palaces, temples, museums- ("culturally relevant" stuff- Yeah, like knives are not part of the culture?!), she resisted "just hanging out in knife stores".


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 9, 2019)

KenHash said:


> There are now about 2,000,000, probably more, "gaijin" living in Japan. In 2017 some 29,000,000 foreign tourists visited Japan. Unless a person knows absolutely nothing about kitchen knives, and doesn't check prices online, I'd say the odds of getting "gouged" are not very high.
> From what I've heard the biggest seller to foreign tourists are mid priced VG10 Damascus knives with their names engraved.


I trust my eye and hands on quality fit and finish. I don't, however, have a feel yet for the knife market, which is why I'm a bit apprehensive. I bought a nakiri for $40 delivered that has not-so-great fit and finish, yet the cutting action once I sharpened it properly is great. I guess I'll trust my gut. I have zero interest in having my name engraved, and don't really care that much about any engraving. I appreciate craftsmanship, and really value a tough blade that will stay sharp for a long time, but that's pretty tough to assess by eye and feel.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 9, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> Just let the universe guide your feet and it will take you somewhere interesting.


Chef Doom, I like it! Thank you very much!


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 9, 2019)

parbaked said:


> I'd day trip to Kyoto or Osaka over Takefu.
> In Kyoto you can visit the touristy Aritsugu knife shop in Nishiki Market and visit Shigeharu, a 24th generation knife maker near Nijo Castle.
> Chances are you will meet Shigeharu-san and his wife.
> He will help you pick out a knife and engrave it for you.
> ...


I've been to Kyoto. Seeing Shigeharu would be fun. Kyoto is even further than Takefu, though. Still doable on the shinkasen.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 9, 2019)

KenHash said:


> It's pretty far from Tokyo to Takefu. And honestly I don't know what's out there besides the cutlery industry.
> https://www.rome2rio.com/s/Tokyo/Takefu
> Sort of the same with Sanjo and Tsubame Cities in Niigata.
> I was in Nagoya once so I visited Seki for a day. If you have anything to do in Osaka, Sakai is there.


Thank you for that link! Wow I was off base! I thought I'd located Takefu close to gifu. Will need to save that for another trip, although I will be in Kaga on Monday, but doubt I'll have time to swing by.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 9, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> In Kyoto on the way in, I literally tripped over this place the first day of wandering around block where we stayed:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?ie=UT...tore#istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=12646747193299805442
> 
> ...


Is this the place--Aritsugo Knives?
https://www.insidekyoto.com/aritsugu-kyoto


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 9, 2019)

Oh, I was going to suggest the shop on Ikezaki Street, but didn't know the name. I've been in a couple times--the guy there seems nice and speaks a little English. He had some Misonos (without dragons), and some VG10 and carbon stuff. I took a friend who was visiting, and she bought a couple knives from him.

In general, I'll agree with Ken and say that Japan doesn't seem like the kind of place where there are a lot of people trying to overcharge foreigners. It's often difficult to know the maker of a line of knives (many places have their own house brands, without revealing the maker). You can probably find out the steel and hardness, but there might not be a lot more info available, and in some places, they may not speak much English.

If OP is at all interested in sharpening stones, Morihei in Tokyo would also be worth a look. One of the guys who works there (can't remember his name) had very good English, and was very patient showing and describing different stones. They also have some knives, but their stone collection is far more impressive. I believe they've got a lot more than what's out on the main display, so if you know the type of stone you're looking for, you will probably have some good options.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 10, 2019)

Todd,Thanks. This is great info. I thought about stones, but the only thing I’m really in the market for is a splash and go for stropping in the kitchen. Not looking for a natural stone or anything exotic.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 10, 2019)

I received this response from Takefu Village. It looks like I will go to Takefu Village after all. According to the trip planner link they provided it is a 2 hour bullet train ride with one connection from Shin-Yokohama, and I can take a sharpening class on Sunday with a translator for $74.

Thank you for your message!
The sharpening course is available on Sunday, 20th. We need to arrange a translator to make better understanding and avoid any accidents. We hope you would accept this point.

The total cost would be ¥8,000
・¥6,000 for the lesson
・¥2,000 for the translator

If this is OK for you, we'll secure your spot. We hope to hear from you soon!

Thank you.





For transportation...

The nearest station for our building is "Takefu" station. From Shin-Yokohama, taking "Bullet train " to "Maibara" or "Kyoto", then transfer to the Limited express to "Takefu" would be the easy way.
You can check through this site: https://world.jorudan.co.jp/mln/en/

Route Search - Japan Transit Planner | Norikae Annai
You can use English to search for the nation's railways, aircraft routes (train time, fares, time required) as well as to understand the detail information such as the ticket fare, IC card fares, express train costs, etc.
world.jorudan.co.jp​


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 10, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I received this response from Takefu Village. It looks like I will go to Takefu Village after all. According to the trip planner link they provided it is a 2 hour bullet train ride with one connection from Shin-Yokohama, and I can take a sharpening class on Sunday with a translator for $74.
> 
> Thank you for your message!
> The sharpening course is available on Sunday, 20th. We need to arrange a translator to make better understanding and avoid any accidents. We hope you would accept this point.
> ...


Well, maybe not. While travel from Shin-Yokohama isn't bad, I just checked travel time from Takefu to Haneda (where I need to be Sunday night) and it's over 3 hours with many transfers. Not sure I'm up for that on my own (i.e. without someone that speaks/reads Japanese). Yikes. Maybe Kyoto or Osaka instead after all.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jan 10, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Is this the place--Aritsugo Knives?
> https://www.insidekyoto.com/aritsugu-kyoto



No. Not Artisugo- But that one looks way cool for kitchen knives too.

Place I found first day wandering 'round Kyoto was Shigeharu.

Shigeharu had a good range of serious working chef knives, but they ALSO had a very comprehensive collection of woodworking tools. 

They displayed the types of traditional saws, chisels amd planes used for Japanese style post and beam framing, cabinets and trim work. I semi competently butcher wood, this was the nicest collection of such tools I have seen in a store EVER.

I've been gardening since 1975, have worked for a landscape company for a couple of summers too. 

Shigeharu displayed gardening and bonsai tools as well, these included tools which were working pieces of fine art.

The guy who runs that store knows what he is doing across the entire spectrum of traditional cutting tools.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 10, 2019)

Shigeharu is so worth a visit.
It's been around for over 500 years and is the last Kyo-hamano forging in Kyoto.
The gentleman you met is the 24th generation in his family to run the business.
He's also the last in the family line.
The forge is behind the shop and Shigeharu-san and his wife live upstairs.
It's easy to see the company's history of supporting Kyoto crafts by the focus on woodworking, gardening and textile tools.
Shigeharu-san told me santokus are by far the most popular knives he makes.
I picked up a cool little 210mm yanagiba.
The knife I selected had no markings or handle.
Shigeharu-san let me pick out a handle and then took the blade back to the forge to burn it on.
Cost with an upgraded handle was around Y12,000, so not precious at all.
This is Shigeharu-san engraving both our names on my knife.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 10, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I've been to Kyoto. Seeing Shigeharu would be fun. Kyoto is even further than Takefu, though. Still doable on the shinkasen.



As you discovered, it's much easier to travel to Kyoto, than to Takefu, because of the shinkansen schedules.
FYI, Shigeharu is closed on Sundays.

If you go to Osaka you can do Tower Knives and knife shops in the Sennichimae Doguyasuji kitchenware district. 
Sennichimae Doguyasuji is next to Dotonburi so you can get your tourist pictures and food graze on too!


----------



## KenHash (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes the Sennichimae shotengai is the Osaka equivalent of Tokyo's Kappabashi for cookingware/knives etc. I remember walking into the Takashimaya dept store across the street to get directions because I couldn't find the entrance.
Definitely worth seeing if in Osaka. Which can be combined with Kyoto if you have the time as express train gets you to Kyoto like in 30 min if I recall correctly.

I recommend seeing Aritsugu in Kyoto because the Nishiki Ichiba (market) where they are located is a marvel of food items for anyone with interest in Japanese cuisine by itself.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 10, 2019)

parbaked said:


> As you discovered, it's much easier to travel to Kyoto, than to Takefu, because of the shinkansen schedules.
> FYI, Shigeharu is closed on Sundays.
> 
> If you go to Osaka you can do Tower Knives and knife shops in the Sennichimae Doguyasuji kitchenware district.
> Sennichimae Doguyasuji is next to Dotonburi so you can get your tourist pictures and food graze on too!





KenHash said:


> Yes the Sennichimae shotengai is the Osaka equivalent of Tokyo's Kappabashi for cookingware/knives etc. I remember walking into the Takashimaya dept store across the street to get directions because I couldn't find the entrance.
> Definitely worth seeing if in Osaka. Which can be combined with Kyoto if you have the time as express train gets you to Kyoto like in 30 min if I recall correctly.
> 
> I recommend seeing Aritsugu in Kyoto because the Nishiki Ichiba (market) where they are located is a marvel of food items for anyone with interest in Japanese cuisine by itself.


I'm now thinking about checking out of my hotel at Shin-Yokohama Saturday morning after visiting TF, take the Shinkasen to Kyoto and get there by 1:00 or so, stop by Shigeharu and maybe Aritsugu, then get to Takefu for the night. Take the sharpening class as soon as they open, then get to Haneda.

Thoughts?


----------



## parbaked (Jan 10, 2019)

Do it, if you really want to go to Takefu.
I'd just chill in Kyoto/Osaka. It's so much easier to get up to Haneda.

I've never had a hard time getting around Japan by train.
You can buy your train tickets from Kyoto to Takefu and Takefu to Haneda the same time you buy your Shinkansen ticket to Kyoto. The staff at the JR ticket office will take care of you. Just tell them your entire itinerary when you buy the Shinkansen ticket to Kyoto.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 10, 2019)

parbaked said:


> Do it, if you really want to go to Takefu.
> I'd just chill in Kyoto/Osaka. It's so much easier to get up to Haneda.
> 
> I've never had a hard time getting around Japan by train.
> You can buy your train tickets from Kyoto to Takefu and Takefu to Haneda the same time you buy your Shinkansen ticket to Kyoto. The staff at the JR ticket office will take care of you. Just tell them your entire itinerary when you buy the Shinkansen ticket to Kyoto.


It's not that I'm that hung up on visiting Takefu, but the fact that I can take a sharpening lesson (translated) now makes it a priority. That's awesome to get your endorsement of the JR office! My experience traveling in Japan has been very positive, but I've always had someone local as a guide. This will be my first time on my own. Hopefully I don't need to pick specific times when I get my tickets at Shin-Yokohama?

I'm now thinking I'll travel down to Kyoto early Saturday afternoon, then head up to the Takefu area Saturday night. A little northwest of Takefu there are hot spring resorts that look pretty interesting. I can then hit Takefu early Sunday (they open at 9:00) and either head back to Haneda Sunday afternoon, or maybe just stay in the area and take a train up to Toyama which is where I need to be Monday morning.

It's starting to come together. Not quite as Chef Doom zen-like, but there will still be a quite a bit of improvising. 

Now, how to get all those blades home?!


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 11, 2019)

One other question--do the small knife shops take Visa or Apple Pay, or will I need a bunch of cash?


----------



## parbaked (Jan 11, 2019)

Bring cash!
TF takes cards but many don't.
Aritsugu, for example, is a high volume knife shop catering to tourists and it is famously cash only.
Banks are a pain and the FOREX changers are a rip off. 
Find an ATM network for your debit card and just take out cash as you need it.
7-11 convenience stores have ATMs that are set up to work with most foreign card networks so one can usually get cash there.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 11, 2019)

ATM is my go-to when purchasing foreign currency whilst traveling. Just remember there's a fixed fee for each transaction so better to take more out than less.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 11, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> ATM is my go-to when purchasing foreign currency whilst traveling. Just remember there's a fixed fee for each transaction so better to take more out than less.


Yep learned about ATM advantages a long time ago. The only problem is that it can sometimes take a few stops to find one that takes my cards. Charles Schwab refunds all ATM fees, which is pretty nice especially for international travel. Given that Visa charges ~1.5% forex fee, cash is not a bad way to go for personal purchases.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 11, 2019)

I use my Chase Sapphire credit card abroad for non cash purchases. No foreign transaction fees.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 11, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Yep learned about ATM advantages a long time ago. The only problem is that it can sometimes take a few stops to find one that takes my cards.



As I mentioned previously, 7-11 convenience stores have good ATM machines for foreign banks.
Years ago, 7-11 figured out that providing ATMs that work for tourists is good business in Japan...


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 12, 2019)

I came across one other interesting shop in Kyoto--Yoshisada hamono.
https://yoshisada-omise.on.omisenomikata.jp/
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...sAF1QipOuqhANp2PX90oHR9W9SvvBgXw2wSeUYduQJOzV


The kitchen knives seem like pretty good prices--~$140 - $190. Some of the tactical knives and other pieces seem kinda high? Can anyone tell if the kitchen knives are honyaki or sanmai? It kinda looks like they have a hamon, but it's hard to believe you can buy a honyaki for $200?


----------



## parbaked (Jan 12, 2019)

I've actually been to that shop. Wifey wanted to see Rengeoin Sanjusangendo temple.
That knife shop is on the walk from Shichijo Station to the temple.
I didn't see anything worth a special trip but if you want to see a temple with 1001 buddhas then take a look....


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 13, 2019)

parbaked said:


> I've actually been to that shop. Wifey wanted to see Rengeoin Sanjusangendo temple.
> That knife shop is on the walk from Shichijo Station to the temple.
> I didn't see anything worth a special trip but if you want to see a temple with 1001 buddhas then take a look....


Parbaked,
Thanks. Your comment about "special" is why I doubt my ability to tell a good deal from a not-so-good deal in Japan. Looking at the pictures the fit-finish of the Yoshisada Hamono knives looked good, and the blades look interesting at decent prices. What guidance can you give me about looking for something special? The stainless steak knives on my list will definitely not be special, but I hope to find some unique (style, as steel doesn't really matter for the application) ones probably at Aritsugu or maybe even a SOGO in Tokyo or Kanazawa. The Kogatana on my list I should be able to pick up just about anywhere.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm questioning visiting TF at this point. When I first looked at the location, I thought it was really close to Yokohama, but it's an hour each way Saturday morning, which will take away from time in Kyoto. What is it about TF that makes it the first-recommended place to visit for knives?


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 13, 2019)

Because its only safe place to buy TF knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 13, 2019)

And possibly pick up something rather special, unique or free of defects at the very least. I'd make the effort to get to TF when they open and lose an hour or 2 in Kyoto. No contest.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 13, 2019)

F-Flash said:


> Because its only safe place to buy TF knife.


So if I'm not jonesing for a TF knife then I can skip it and not miss much? Another dumb question--should I be jonesin' for a TF knife? From what little I've picked up they seem to make a relatively low cost honyaki knife. I seem to see a lot of Yanagiba knives from TF?


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 13, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> And possibly pick up something rather special, unique or free of defects at the very least. I'd make the effort to get to TF when they open and lose an hour or 2 in Kyoto. No contest.


Corradobrit1 (is there a Corradobrit? ),
Thanks. This is just the guidance I was looking for! Now one more question (maybe even dumber)--what makes a TF special--Mt. Fuji with a moon in the hamon, etc.?
Evan


----------



## parbaked (Jan 13, 2019)

First, I wouldn't buy steak knives in Japan.
Japanese don't use them. Steak and other meat are prepared in bite size pieces to be eaten with chopsticks.
There is no cutting at the table.
I'd get American or European steak knives...lot's of cool new & vintage available.

If you really want Japanese steak knives, maybe an inexpensive petty from any shop in Japan will do.
If you're going to Takefu, that's a good opportunities to buy some knives.

These are the other knife things I'd try to do:
Tokyo:

TFTFTFTFTFTFTF...call ahead and try to pick a day when TF is there. It's not hard to pick a good knife.
Tsukiji market...the old retail and food street market that surrounded the old Tsukiji, not the new fish market
Kappabashi
Kiya shop in Tokyo midtown...so pretty!
Yokohama:

Kikuhide shop in Isezaki. I didn't know of that branch of Kikuhide, but Isezakicho and Motomachi are great walking streets. There's a Zwilling Store on Motomachi with Kramer's.
Kiya shop in Sogo near Yokohama station. The basement food floors at Sogo and Takeshimaya are worth the trip. Also eat a box of Kiyoken siu mai. You'll see the counters all over Yokohama station and in the Department Store food floors.
Kyoto:

Shigeharu before it closes. Go meet the man, buy a santoku and take some pics.
Nishiki Market and Aritsugu. The food at Nishiki is must see but too crowded and touristy for me.
If you're going to Kanazawa, the fish market is one of my favorite places in all of Japan! Eat lunch there every day!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 13, 2019)

In brief.
First and foremost his steel and forging to high HRC. Even though we talk about W#1 and AS, his billet is proprietary and optimal for the heat treatment and temper. Even the W#1 for the Nashiji and Maboroshi blades is slightly different.
TF doesn't use pre-laminated bar stock. Everything is done in house
The grind 'can' be exceptional. But there is a lot of inconsistency hence the need to personally inspect a potential purchase. You have to remember that TF IV rarely works in the workshop making knives. He has Gaku, TF V and a couple of other guys creating knives these days.
F&F including weight can also be hit or miss. Again checking them out in person gets you your perfect example for you.......


----------



## parbaked (Jan 13, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> So if I'm not jonesing for a TF knife then I can skip it and not miss much? Another dumb question--should I be jonesin' for a TF knife? From what little I've picked up they seem to make a relatively low cost honyaki knife. I seem to see a lot of Yanagiba knives from TF?



If you don't know then don't go.
These are the knives that Team TF make.
The prices in store are a little less than online because no VAT or shipping.
https://www.teruyasu.net
They focus on double beveled knives in stainless clad white or blue. 
Very high heat treat and performance. 
Super wonky QC. 
No honyakis or much single bevel stuff. 
Maybe not for you. 
I also think it is so much more fun to visit TF when he's there.

It's also the opposite way from Kyoto. 
If you are going to TF and Kyoto the same day, definitely bring your bags and Shinkansen from Tokyo to Kyoto.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 13, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> In brief.
> First and foremost his steel and forging to high HRC. Even though we talk about W#1 and AS, his billet is proprietary and optimal for the heat treatment and temper. Even the W#1 for the Nashiji and Maboroshi blades is slightly different.
> TF doesn't use pre-laminated bar stock. Everything is done in house
> The grind 'can' be exceptional. But there is a lot of inconsistency hence the need to personally inspect a potential purchase. You have to remember that TF IV rarely works in the workshop making knives. He has Gaku, TF V and a couple of other guys creating knives these days.
> F&F including weight can also be hit or miss. Again checking them out in person gets you your perfect example for you.......



But he doesn't make steak knives....
Seriously though it takes some effort to get visit the shop and it might not be worth it to everyone.
Without TF there, it's just a neighborhood knife shop, except the knives are a lot sharper...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 13, 2019)

parbaked said:


> No honyakis



Not exactly true. I've seen pics of their honyaki's and to be honest they're not altogether inspiring. They even have damascus but same applies.
With TF its all about the rustic in-house heat treated stainless clad W#1 and AS. If that doesn't float your boat and if you don't have an intention to buy one then I'd skip TF altogether.
Yes, more meaningful to see TF himself but I think Gaku is a close second and he speaks excellent English. For me as a non Japanese speaker that would count for a lot experience wise.

Also something to note is that as the generational baton is passed from the old to the new, TF is becoming a partnership of several individuals with no one person representing the brand. It would be cool to shake TF's hand if only for what he represents in the local knife making industry.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 13, 2019)

Gents,
Thank you for all the information. It really helps. After I posted the question, I researched TF here. I do think I'll make the trip, although not for steak knives and not for anything I want before going there. No idea if TF will be there--I'll ask Gaku if he'll be there on Saturday--Gaku will be there.

My fear after researching is that I'll get sucked into buying a beautiful laser (or Deba, or Yanagiba, or...) that I don't really want or need (although it will look cool on my knife board). Oh well, I'm sure I'll find a buyer here if I want to part with it 

At the airport now. Need to go to Taiwan and Yokohama first, but looking forward to my mini adventure.

You guys rock!
Evan


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 13, 2019)

parbaked said:


> First, I wouldn't buy steak knives in Japan.
> Japanese don't use them. Steak and other meat are prepared in bite size pieces to be eaten with chopsticks.
> There is no cutting at the table.
> I'd get American or European steak knives...lot's of cool new & vintage available.
> ...


Parbaked this is great! Thank you!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 13, 2019)

This was a cool set of steak knives. High HT on these Perceval blades (the pistachio green handled ones)
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=254061829087


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 13, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> This was a cool set of steak knives. High HT on these Perceval blades (the pistachio green handled ones)
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=254061829087


Would be all over them if they weren't serrated. May buy them regardless, as it is a good price. These are the cheap versions--quite a bit less heft than the better models, but for the price it's hard to go wrong.

Thanks! 

I know the Japanese don't use steak knives, but I like the Enso and Yaxell models, and thought there might be some interesting knives made for the western market.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 13, 2019)

You're looking at the wrong listing (the knives sold so the link is at the top of the page I posted-odd Ebay feature these days). The Percevals I was talking about. Non serrated
https://www.perceval-knives.co.uk/table-knife-947.html


----------



## KenHash (Jan 13, 2019)

parbaked said:


> First, I wouldn't buy steak knives in Japan.
> Japanese don't use them. Steak and other meat are prepared in bite size pieces to be eaten with chopsticks.
> There is no cutting at the table.
> I'd get American or European steak knives...lot's of cool new & vintage available.



I should add a caution here to that absolute statement. There's no cutting at the table unless steak is served in western style. It is true that probably 98% of steak served in Japan in traditional, customary cuisine is cut in advance making the need for a steak knife unnecessary. Even in a teppan-yaki place (what is called "hibachi steak" in the U.S.) is cut into small pieces by the cook and is eaten with chopsticks. However, "American Style" Steak Houses have become popular in Japan, and a Japanese Steak chain , Ikinari Steak has even opened stores in NY City. Not to mention the countless upper end French and Italian restaurants in Japan. So steak knives are hardly unknown in Japan. But I would agree that because of the limited use Japanese cutlery makers haven't put much time into steak knives. There are of course some exceptions like Kai (shun), Tojiro, etc. But unless one has a set in mind or comes across something that grabs you, I wouldn't focus on them. I personally use German steak knives.


----------



## refcast (Jan 13, 2019)

TF knives are nice because they have and unusually strong combo of the extremes of edge retention and sharpness and sharpneability. Plus stainless cladding that sharpens well. You get brittleness though . . . but I would guess many steels that go as thin as TF sometimes takes them would bend, making the edge damaged anyway.

And if you get a 'good' TF, you can get what you want in profile, grind, and to a certain extent some fit and finish. Hopefully blade straightness and handle install angle. We could choose a 'good' TF at the store.

At the TF store itself, you can look over the largest inventory of the knives, anywhere, and you can have them modified (thinner, etc). He has cool nonadvertrised stuff in stock of course. On his japanese website, for instance, he put up that he sells razors, . . . with the same tf kind of finish. don't know if they're stainless clad . . . they look like they're not though because of the darker cladding and normal looking cladding line. They look hard and sharp as hell.

https://www.teruyasu.jp/products/detail_152.html


----------



## osakajoe (Jan 13, 2019)

If you’re stopping by Osaka for night food and drink culture, send me a message.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 16, 2019)

osakajoe said:


> If you’re stopping by Osaka for night food and drink culture, send me a message.


Thank you for the invitation, but I won’t make it to Osaka this trip.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 16, 2019)

I heard back from Gaku. Terayasu Fujiyama will be there Saturday. Just landed in Japan. Quite stoked.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 16, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I heard back from Gaku. Terayasu Fujiyama will be there Saturday. Just landed in Japan. Quite stoked.



Have fun. And make sure you remember FUJIWARA not Fujiyama. lol


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 16, 2019)

I don't really see the appeal in going to Takefu, nothing there of note. If you want a sharpening lesson, instead, go to TF and get TF or Gaku to give you a lesson on how to sharpen their knives after you've bought one. And you will buy one after you've tried one and get damn impressed by their sharpness and cutting power.

Yes, their knives are ugly as hell with F+F like ass thats why you have a chance to go there and pick out the exact one you like. I don't think there is any knife out there that really combines high sharpness, edge retention, edge stability, thinness at the edge and stainless cladding all-in-one. You have the opportunity to pic out the best knife you will ever use, so take full advantage of that.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 16, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I heard back from Gaku. Terayasu Fujiyama will be there Saturday. Just landed in Japan. Quite stoked.


So jealous. Tell Gaku, Lewis in TX said hi......


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 16, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> I don't really see the appeal in going to Takefu, nothing there of note. If you want a sharpening lesson, instead, go to TF and get TF or Gaku to give you a lesson on how to sharpen their knives after you've bought one. And you will buy one after you've tried one and get damn impressed by their sharpness and cutting power.
> 
> Yes, their knives are ugly as hell with F+F like ass thats why you have a chance to go there and pick out the exact one you like. I don't think there is any knife out there that really combines high sharpness, edge retention, edge stability, thinness at the edge and stainless cladding all-in-one. You have the opportunity to pic out the best knife you will ever use, so take full advantage of that.



This. If it was me I'd be focusing on something 'off menu'. A red or Ebony handled Denka for example. Maybe a one off or remnant from a custom order that's collecting dust. I think you'll be surprised how many different variants exist in the shop.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 16, 2019)

KenHash said:


> Have fun. And make sure you remember FUJIWARA not Fujiyama. lol


Good catch! I'm sure that won't be the first or last faux pax I make on this trip.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 16, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> So jealous. Tell Gaku, Lewis in TX said hi......


Will do!


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 16, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> This. If it was me I'd be focusing on something 'off menu'. A red or Ebony handled Denka for example. Maybe a one off or remnant from a custom order that's collecting dust. I think you'll be surprised how many different variants exist in the shop.


Will definitely look for an off menu piece. I'd like to find something I'll use, however, and I'm not skilled in Japanese knife practice. I have no need or desire for a yanagiba, for instance. Debas are cool, but I'd never use one. I'm kinda talking myself into getting a Hankotsu, but Gaku tells me those are western Japan style, and TF makes a Honesuki style boning knife, and I'm not sure I'd use it more than the big petty I have?

Dumb question--why would I want a Denka if I have a chef's knife and Gyuto?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 16, 2019)

TF has three knife lines at increasing cost, two W#1 cheapest being the Nashiji, the mid range Maboroshi no Meito and finally top of the range Aogami Super Denka. The names have meaningful Japanese translations.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 16, 2019)

Once again I expose my ignorance (or bad memory). D'Oh!

I knew about the Denka model (which is what I'm leaning toward if I find a knife that I will use). It just didn't register when I read the comment.

I understand ebony handles, but what makes red handles special?


----------



## parbaked (Jan 16, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I heard back from Gaku. Terayasu Fujiyama will be there Saturday. Just landed in Japan. Quite stoked.



Cool...glad you will get to meet TF. He's like a rock star.

Based on what you've told us, I'd consider a 180mm or 195mm gyuto or a 165mm Santoku, in either Maboroshi or Nashiji line. I am sure it will blow away your existing chef knife.
Get a knife you will use every meal instead of a deba, yanagiba or honesuki.
No need to pay $450 for a Denka. The Maboroshi & Nashiji are great knives!
You can get a longer Gyuto, but you will notice a big price jump for knives over 195mm.
It also seemed like the shorter blades I saw were less wonky.
I was in the shop last year to get a 210 or 240 but ended up with a 180mm Mabo gyuto for me ($180) and a 195mm Nashiji ($140) for a friend. Both worked out great!

Gaku's spoken English is not as comfortable as his written English, but he is super helpful.
My wife is Japanese and I am always happy if she's along to translate.
If you want TF to engrave your name on your knife, Gaku does likes to give foreigners a Japanese name.
Here's a pic of TF engraving my knife; just to get you even more stoked...Enjoy!!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Red handles are 'generally' only available locally in person. Inzite's 240 Denka and his mini cleaver have the red handles. Just makes them a little more special and unique.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 16, 2019)

I didn't care for the red handles in person.
The only "special" knife that spoke to me was a 150mm Denka gyuto with a magnolia handle from a tree growing outside the shop. TF showed me where he cut the branch off.
Unfortunately, they didn't stabilize the wood, so there were huge gaps and exposed tang...not good for a $350 knife.

The black pakkawood were the best fitted handles I saw at TF...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 16, 2019)

The red handles aren't my fav either. Neither are the red urushi Wa's I've seen. Ebony is a nice alternative to the generic pakkawood.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 16, 2019)

parbaked said:


> Cool...glad you will get to meet TF. He's like a rock star.
> 
> Based on what you've told us, I'd consider a 180mm or 195mm gyuto or a 165mm Santoku, in either Maboroshi or Nashiji line. I am sure it will blow away your existing chef knife.
> Get a knife you will use every meal instead of a deba, yanagiba or honesuki.
> ...


I have a very expensive and good chef knife coming in 3 years from Mareko Maumasi. I also have a 240 Blazen so the Gyuto role is pretty well filled. I have a Japanese stainless Damascus 150mm petty/Gyuto. Was thinking a Boning knife would be complimentary. I have a cheap carbon Nakiri that is redundant with the chef knives, so I don’t like the idea of buying an expensive replacement. I need/want a heavy cleaver, but no need for a fancy one. Also I need steak knives, but again don’t need super steel.

I’m sure I’ll love what ever I get. Just need to get there and make a decision.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 16, 2019)

A nice desk/paper knife is on my list as well.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 16, 2019)

In that case, I'd get a 150mm or 180mm gyuto or a 165mm Santoku to use when a 240 is overkill. 
You might find you prefer the shorter option....


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 16, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Red handles are 'generally' only available locally in person. Inzite's 240 Denka and his mini cleaver have the red handles. Just makes them a little more special and unique.


When you mentioned TF honyaki above, that piqued my interest . Last time I was there, I didnt see any. The urushi handle ones were amazing.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 17, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I'll have Saturday and Sunday next weekend in Japan between legs of a business trip. I'll be staying either near the Shin Yokohama station or Haneda airport in the Tokyo area.
> 
> I'd like to check out knife makers or at least knife shops if possible. The Takefu knife village might be a good choice if I can get there with trains and taxis? Also may hit the Tsukiji Fish Market?
> 
> What suggestions do you have?



I'm quite envious—Japan's on my bucket list. If I ever make it to Japan, aside from eating and visiting some knife shops, it would be fascinating visiting a Western knife maker there, such as Alexander Bazes http://www.bazesblades.com/ based in Kyoto—mainly because I don't speak Japanese, and he's originally from NY, figure I'd get more insights in my mother tongue.


----------



## osakajoe (Jan 17, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> I'm quite envious—Japan's on my bucket list. If I ever make it to Japan, aside from eating and visiting some knife shops, it would be fascinating visiting a Western knife maker there, such as Alexander Bazes http://www.bazesblades.com/ based in Kyoto—mainly because I don't speak Japanese, and he's originally from NY, figure I'd get more insights in my mother tongue.



Alex is a cool guy who is studying forging. Does some of his training at a school back in the US but does also sometimes go to Sakai. I see him maybe every other month and we exchange knowledge and help each other out. Never been to his place in Kyoto as it’s pretty far out and I haven’t been to Kyoto in a few years.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 18, 2019)

Successful first stop at FT. A special 150 mm Denka Gyuto with Urushi handle and saya. Gaku sends his regards!











Off to Kyoto...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 18, 2019)

A successful visit. Nice choice. I like the lacquered saya too. Glad you were able to find something worthy and unique. Now pick up a locally mined stone in Kyoto to keep it sharp.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 19, 2019)

Successful stop at Aritsuga as well. A little disappointed to discover that the petty knives are all carbon, so not suitable for table knives. Thinking I’ll just order a set of the Yaxell knives, which have a good reputation and are not crazy expensive.

Picked up a Honkatsu/Sakehone boning knife.






Loved the Nishiki Market.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 19, 2019)

Less successful stop at Shigehura. He had lots of basic things for sale. He had a few honyaki sushi knives with shapes I didn’t recognize with very nice hamon and ebony handles. When I asked the price, he responded “no price”. Anyway glad I went, if only to meet Shigehura and walk through Kyoto—a very cool city.







Pics aren’t uploading on the train. Will try again when I get Wi-Fi.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 19, 2019)

parbaked said:


> I didn't care for the red handles in person.
> The only "special" knife that spoke to me was a 150mm Denka gyuto with a magnolia handle from a tree growing outside the shop. TF showed me where he cut the branch off.
> Unfortunately, they didn't stabilize the wood, so there were huge gaps and exposed tang...not good for a $350 knife.
> 
> The black pakkawood were the best fitted handles I saw at TF...


I think I saw the magnolia handles knife. Beautiful handle, but a little rustic.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 19, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> In brief.
> First and foremost his steel and forging to high HRC. Even though we talk about W#1 and AS, his billet is proprietary and optimal for the heat treatment and temper. Even the W#1 for the Nashiji and Maboroshi blades is slightly different.
> TF doesn't use pre-laminated bar stock. Everything is done in house



Minor correction: the Nashiji line is pre-laminated. 
Source: Kevin Kent’s new book on J-knives


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 21, 2019)

Takefu was a kick. I was treated like a regular dignitary, which was flattering. My first part of the adventure was this guy that greeted me at the train station:









He’s (she’s?) made out of tool and knife blades, and the nest is blued steel shavings. Really set the tone for the visit!


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 21, 2019)

The Knife Village is bigger than I originally thought. There is definitely not much to Echizen and Takefu, but the Knife Village was definitely worth the time to stop by. They have a 2-day knife making class that would be fun. The big thing I learned from the sharpening class was that I know more than I thought, but I still learned a lot about how to diagnose the sharpening progress, which will help me practice better.


----------



## never mind (Jan 28, 2019)

So fun! Keep going! No more?


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 28, 2019)

Back home after a few days in China. The FT Denka on the right was waiting for me when I got home Saturday morning:














I'm supposed to get the Honkatsu later this week. Aritsuga would not give me a tracking number at the shop, and I haven't gotten a chance to call their office to try to get it. Makes me a little nervous, but hopefully will work out.


----------



## Michi (Jan 28, 2019)

That grind looks very nice. Please report back with your cutting experience. Or a video of carrots and potatoes, maybe?


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 28, 2019)

Here's the knife they gave me at Takefu after practicing sharpening. At first I thought it was a 180 mm Gyuto, but now realize it looks more like a Santoku. It still needs some time on a stone, and could use a better handle. The steel should be pretty decent--it is stainless-clad W1.









Michi said:


> That grind looks very nice. Please report back with your cutting experience. Or a video of carrots and potatoes, maybe?


I LOVE the FT. A pleasure to cut with. Didn't do any "real" prep, but broke down celery for the week and it was a pleasure! I did notice after a few minutes the spine is a bit sharper than I'd like, so I plan to ease the corners a bit. I set up a bit of a test for my wife starting with a freshly sharpened Henckels, followed by my cheap Nakiri, followed by my 150mm petty, a very sharp Ryuken Blazen 240 mm Gyuto, and finally the FT. She was fine with the Henckels, but then tried the Nakiri--didn't like the shape, but agreed it was way sharper. The petty was "ok", she really liked the Blazen, but felt it was too big, and really liked the FT. Thinking I'll give her my Z Kramer paring knife as a sacrifice.


----------



## Michi (Jan 28, 2019)

> At first I thought it was a 180 mm Gyuto, but now realize it looks more like a Santoku.


It probably is a Gyutoku…

I really like that strategy of getting the wife sucked in. I need to try that, too!


----------



## Bert2368 (Jan 28, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> I set up a bit of a test for my wife starting with a freshly sharpened Henckels, followed by my cheap Nakiri, followed by my 150mm petty, a very sharp Ryuken Blazen 240 mm Gyuto, and finally the FT. She was fine with the Henckels, but then tried the Nakiri--didn't like the shape, but agreed it was way sharper. The petty was "ok", she really liked the Blazen, but felt it was too big, and really liked the FT. Thinking I'll give her my Z Kramer paring knife as a sacrifice.



Dude, face up to reality: You have bought her that FT.

It was explained to me a long time ago, in a marriage far, far away: "What's mine is mine. And what's yours is mine."


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Eye protection optional


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 18, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Eye protection optional




Anyone know if they intend to do that Japanese kitchen knife show again in NYC? Missed the first one but I think I would try to go if they did it again.


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 5, 2019)

While organizing the 2,000 + pictures still in my android phone, I found some pictures of knives displayed in a Japanese store. 

From the date, this would be in Kyoto. Comparing these to photos on the net, I think this was in Kikuichi-monj.

https://www.google.com/search?ie=UT...hFmUo9ZGosdjFkOFK2B2rsMAFLIOUR&viewerState=ga

If only I had known then what I know now... There would have been some bare spots in those display cases when I left!

You can take a virtual tour of the shop.

https://www.google.com/search?ie=UT...=!1e2!2scA6O3bYQyPe3mNkL4RxZCg&viewerState=im


----------



## Mute-on (Mar 5, 2019)

What did they have that you would have bought?


----------



## Michi (Mar 5, 2019)

Mute-on said:


> What did they have that you would have bought?


Silly question. Nothing of course, otherwise, he would have bought it!


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 5, 2019)

Mute-on said:


> What did they have that you would have bought?



ONE OF EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Michi (Mar 5, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> ONE OF EVERYTHING!!!


Why only one?


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 5, 2019)

Michi said:


> Why only one?



Because I'm not greedy, just obsessive/compulsive.


----------



## Michi (Mar 5, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> Because I'm not greedy, just obsessive/compulsive.


Ah, thanks, that explains it. I guess I must both then


----------

